# cantonese language courses



## MrsHEALEY (Feb 8, 2011)

im moving to Hongkong in mid april, and looking for a good course that i can learn cantonese. i'm currently learning basic conversational cantonese. wheres the best place?


----------



## anniegh (Mar 31, 2011)

The best so far is run by The Chinese University of Hong Kong. They have a language centre at the University in Shatin, however, I went to the night school (after work) in Tsim Sha Tsui. I think there may one centre in HK island as well..but not sure.

I've tried a few language schools and this one was more professional and properly structured. Also really enjoyed it because our class consisted of similar expats.


----------



## whid (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all, I'm Hongkongness and would like to improve my English. Do you want to have a language exchange? We can have a casual talk sometimes or you may ask me about Cantonese. I'm female and living in Tung Chung. Have a nice weekend. Cheers


----------



## gakman (Dec 12, 2012)

anniegh said:


> The best so far is run by The Chinese University of Hong Kong. They have a language centre at the University in Shatin, however, I went to the night school (after work) in Tsim Sha Tsui. I think there may one centre in HK island as well..but not sure.
> 
> I've tried a few language schools and this one was more professional and properly structured. Also really enjoyed it because our class consisted of similar expats.


is there a computer interactive program anyone has tried and would recommend? maybe like a Rosetta Stone? thx


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

The best Cantonese learning materials all come from the Greenwood Press (Greenwood Press). I recommend "Fun with Cantonese - Sounds and Tones" for practicing your pronunciation, and the then "Listening to Cantonese" and "Living Cantonese" books for improving vocab and communication skills.


----------

